# CAI installation



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone near or around San Jose willing to help me install a HS CAI, I may need the extra help and plus I dont think I have the proper tools to install it myself (ie. Dremel) and it would be a big plus if you already installed it on your car. Thanks....if not then could someone loan me their Dremel or maybe I could stop by and you could cut the hole in my engine bay for the CAI. Thanks for reading and please help a fellow Nissan 200sx owner out. cant wait to hear the CAI at WOT....


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You don't really need a dremel... you can cut the thin metal with other things...

Check this page out...
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january01/hs-cai.shtml


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

When I did my hole, I used a tool called the Nibbler. They run $10 and is found at any radioshack. they cut sheet metal, etc.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

hey one thing you can do is get a pair of "snips"...they will pretty much chew threw anything.....if you have a drill it would be a little easier, alls you have to do is drill a bunch of starter holes in the pattern your trying to cut, then snip them away...easy man


----------

